# New 28" Zillas



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Sold my bighorns to a buddy. Have been wanting to try a set of zillas. Decided to go with 28" as Ive heard they run small. Have been on a ride and there definately is a difference between the two tires. First thing I noticed was how much easier they are to steer over the bighorns. I used to think something was wrong with my steering cause it was so stiff. My steering is much lighter now. Might not need power steering after all! They are definately lighter then the bighorns. I didnt think a few pounds difference Id notice but I do notice. Power is UP. Another thing I like about the zillas is I do not have a handle bar shake anymore like I had with the bighorns. 

Ive ordered a 2" lift. Dont have it yet. I dont need it but I will try it. If I dont like it I will take it out!

Heres a couple pictures.










Not much difference from the 26" Bighorns to the 28" Zillas. Both have 5psi. Im sure a 27" Bighorn would be taller then the 28" Zillas.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good man. I love the 28's and the 30's i have.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep looks good!! I loved mine!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks good and if you dont need the lift I wouldnt bother cause your rear axle height isnt going to change with a lift


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

I only want the lift to help with less drag in deep snow.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Your rear axle is still going to drag the same but its your choice


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

I completely agree with you on the rear end dragging,,but over all I will have less drag if the rest of the quad is 2" higher!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I see your point hope it works for you like you want


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

A lift will help. Picture it as driving through water, the higher up the the frame/body is the less water you gotta push. Actually that's exactly whats happening just frozen water..lol. Youll still be lacking GC in the rear but it will help slightly, but is it worth the higher center of gravity?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Lookin good... U should post the comparison pic over in the "tire/rim" section. There is a thread for just comparing tire size


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.396860,-94.168119
"Feeding the addiction"using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Added the 2" lift today. Definately makes it look taller. I realize it wont handle as well but it suits my riding style.
Heres a few pics..

Before:








By treverj at 2011-11-04

After:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lookin good!!


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

These little things im doing will hopefully hold me over til I get my new EPS model!


----------

